# bench dog



## benofvegas (Jun 16, 2008)

hello !

I live in Las Vegas Nevada, . Does any body know where could i buy vices and bench dog besides home depot and lowes. There no much of a variety at these stores.
thank you.:icon_smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*bench dogs*

Ben of Vegas, 
Mike of Ohio here. Try Woodcrafters or Rocklers for starters. If you don't have either of their stores by you, look them up online. Also try Lee Valley Supply.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Mike,

Which Woodcrafters? Got a link?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's one.
Here are a few more.

Or, go online and just order from many sources.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Try BusyBee tools. www.busybeetools.com


----------

